# Beta hat begonnen!



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/1839-Cataclysm-Closed-Beta-Test



Mmo-champion hats bei sich stehen,die BETA hat offiziell begonnen! Ich drück euch allen die Daumen,dass ihr vielleicht dabei seid! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dart (1. Juli 2010)

Ja Nice One ^^ hoffe das nen paar von uns bei sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will von der Buffed Redaktion nen extra Video sehen wie sie sich freuen wenn sie heute Früh die Beta Keys bekommen bzw freigeschaltet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn die Seite mal laden würde, könnt ich ein Kommentar abgeben :/^^


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Ich wette das F5 Spammen hört jetzt nicht auf in den Battle.net accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Juli 2010)

Hoffe die Invites gehen nicht jetzt schon raus mein Account ist grad inaktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (1. Juli 2010)

Und zur Feier des Tages gibt es einen Serverneustart^^


----------



## shadowbreaker (1. Juli 2010)

juuuhuu betaa!!! erst sauer das ich mich nicht einloggen konnte(serverneustart) und jetzt wieder happy ;D


----------



## Crush351 (1. Juli 2010)

Was macht ihr als erstes, wenn ihr einen Betakey bekommt? Also im Spiel?^^
Ich würd nach Silbermond gehen/fliegen und gucken, wie es da aussieht^^


----------



## manaman122 (1. Juli 2010)

im mom sind doch eh nur die amis dran  wir  kriegen doch noch gar keine "freischaltungen"   oder doch ?


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Da steht "Worldwide" also wohl ^^.. Ich denk mal die Mitteilung erscheint auch bald in Europa.


----------



## Jester (1. Juli 2010)

Wir kriegen auch welche!
Siehe Usernews," to a wide range of players from around the world who signed up via their Battle.net[sup]®[/sup] accounts."


----------



## manaman122 (1. Juli 2010)

na dann hab ich wohl im freudentaumel  ein paar zeilen überflogen ^^


----------



## Schnatti (1. Juli 2010)

Woran merkt man das man dabei ist?


----------



## Crush351 (1. Juli 2010)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Woran merkt man das man dabei ist?



Wenn man sich angemeldet hat, bekommt man ne Email.


----------



## Selidia (1. Juli 2010)

Jop mal schauen wann die ersten Threads, alá "HILFE !!1 MEIN ACC WURDE GEHAX0RT PLS HELP" auftauchen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Juli 2010)

Man sieht es in seiner Battle.Net-Verwaltung. Da ist dann das Beta-Game aufgeführt.


----------



## Crush351 (1. Juli 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Jop mal schauen wann die ersten Threads, alá "HILFE !!1 MEIN ACC WURDE GEHAX0RT PLS HELP" auftauchen...



Schwarzseher...^^


----------



## manaman122 (1. Juli 2010)

die ham aber auch ein timing jetzt wo ich  mein internet  abgemeldet hab starten se  menno


----------



## Domirex (1. Juli 2010)

Kann man auch ausgewählt werden, wenn der Account eingefroren ist oder muss er dafür aktiv sein?


----------



## Crush351 (1. Juli 2010)

Domirex schrieb:


> Kann man auch ausgewählt werden, wenn der Account eingefroren ist oder muss er dafür aktiv sein?



Ich denke nicht, für den PTR brauch man ja auch keinen aktiven Acc.

Aber: Bekommt man dann lvl85 gestellt, muss man von 1 anfangen oder kann man einen Char rüberkopieren?
Falls man einen Key bekommt.


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Du kannst deine Chars rüberkopieren.Ich denk mal später ( wie bei WOTLK ) wird es premade chars geben,die dann Level 85 sind mit gear..


----------



## Schnatti (1. Juli 2010)

Ach schade da ist nichts. Vielleicht kommen ja wieder so Wellen wie bei der letzten *hoff*


----------



## Cotraxis (1. Juli 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> *Ich denke nicht, für den PTR brauch man ja auch keinen aktiven Acc.*
> 
> Aber: Bekommt man dann lvl85 gestellt, muss man von 1 anfangen oder kann man einen Char rüberkopieren?
> Falls man einen Key bekommt.



False... du brauchst auch für den PTR nen bezahlten account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber btw ich freu mich total und hoffe das ihc auch endlich mal nen key bekomme ^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. Juli 2010)

Was habe ich gesagt Fröstler! WIN ! xD


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Juli 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, für den PTR brauch man ja auch keinen aktiven Acc.
> 
> Aber: Bekommt man dann lvl85 gestellt, muss man von 1 anfangen oder kann man einen Char rüberkopieren?
> Falls man einen Key bekommt.



Der Account muss aktiv sein sobald sie die Daten auf den Beta Server kopieren.
(Sprich er muss nur an diesem Tag aktiv gewesen sein.)


----------



## Crush351 (1. Juli 2010)

Hmm..nagut^^
Aber für den PTR auch einen aktiven Account?..ist mir neu, ehrlich gesagt^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. Juli 2010)

Naja eig. passt mir die Beta gerade gar nicht. Natürlich freue ich mich RIESIG über die neuen Infos Videos, Screens, jedoch ist mein neuer Main erst 72 *grml*. Aber ich wünsche allen Glück und viel Spaß in der Beta
Btw: Bitte meldet fleißig Fehler!


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Und schreibt mal ob ihr dabei seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Crush351 (1. Juli 2010)

Wir können ja schon einen Thread aufmachen...
"Der Cataclysm-Beta-Fehler-gefunden-Thread" xD


----------



## Crush351 (1. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Naja eig. passt mir die Beta gerade gar nicht. Natürlich freue ich mich RIESIG über die neuen Infos Videos, Screens, jedoch ist mein neuer Main erst 72 *grml*. Aber ich wünsche allen Glück und viel Spaß in der Beta
> Btw: Bitte meldet fleißig Fehler!



Viel Spaß beim leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Wurden die freischaltungen schon verschickt oder kommen die erst ?


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. Juli 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim leveln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke! Wobei Spaß eher falsch am Platz ist.^^ Ich freue mich wieder auf Heros farmen und mind. 5,5 k Gs Icc. xD-.-


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Wurden die freischaltungen schon verschickt oder kommen die erst ?



Du bekommst noch überhaupt keinen! Sie ist erst in Amerika gestartet.


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Es wurde doch geschrieben das sie freischaltungen welt weit verschicken


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß auch nicht was Wowler12345 da erzählt.. Es ist WELTWEIT gestartet,auf den Europa Seiten steht die Nachricht nur noch nicht weil sie erst übersetzt wird u.s.w.


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht was Wowler12345 da erzählt.. Es ist WELTWEIT gestartet,auf den Europa Seiten steht die Nachricht nur noch nicht weil sie erst übersetzt wird u.s.w.



In der News von Buffed steht, aber dass sie erst in Amerika gestartet ist, kann mich auch irren bzw. verlesen haben. ^^


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

> Der Betatest zu WoW: Cataclysm ist endlich da! Zumindest für die US-Spieler von World of Warcraft ist die Cataclysm-Beta offiziell gestartet. Für europäische Spieler steht ein offizielles Statement noch aus, in der veröffentlichten Pressemitteilung von Blizzard Entertainment ist allerdings bereits davon die Rede, *dass gerade Beta-Einladungen an "Spieler aus aller Welt" verschickt werden*




Da ^^.


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Und zurück zu meiner Frage wurden schon alle freischaltungen versendet für diese Woche ?


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Da ^^.



Oh danke! xD 

Ich denke jetzt werden erstmal alle Top-Raider bzw. Gilden reingelassen


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Und zurück zu meiner Frage wurden schon alle freischaltungen versendet für diese Woche ?



Gute Frage, ist aber leicht rauszukriegen.^^ *Wer in der Beta ist bitte melden, wäre sehr wichtig*


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Das wird wohl jetzt im Laufe des Tages passieren ( andere Zeit in Amerika ) ^^.


----------



## Crush351 (1. Juli 2010)

Hab jtz (nochmal) eine Frage...zwar zum PTR, aber ist ja (hoffentlich) nicht schlimm.
Wo bekommen die eigentlich immer die ganzen seltenen Mounts her (Mimirons Head, usw.).
Bekommt man die gestellt oder farmen sich tausende von Leuten die Mounts? Es gibt ja soviele davon..kann mir nicht vorstellen, das alle uldu, icc, etc gehn^^


----------



## Sarjin (1. Juli 2010)

Kurze Frage:

In meiner Accountverwaltung ist nn neuer Account aufgetaucht. der nennt sich WoW1.Hat nix mit der Beta zu tun oder ? ^^


[attachment=10670:WoW1.jpg]


----------



## Crush351 (1. Juli 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> In meiner Accountverwaltung ist nn neuer Account aufgetaucht. der nennt sich WoW1.Hat nix mit der Beta zu tun oder ? ^^
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal, das kommt vom PTR...hast du dir da ein Account erstellt?


----------



## Sarjin (1. Juli 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das kommt vom PTR...hast du dir da ein Account erstellt?



Naja Account erstellt wohl kaum.
Hab lediglich mal kurz drauf gezockt um das Gnomenevent auszutesten.


----------



## Crush351 (1. Juli 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Naja Account erstellt wohl kaum.
> Hab lediglich mal kurz drauf gezockt um das Gnomenevent auszutesten.



Dann hast du aber ein Char kopiert, erstellt, und einen gestellten rüberkopiert.
Und schwupps, da hast dein PTR Account^^


----------



## Palduron (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
um den überblick zu behalten frage ich jetzt noch einmal nach...
1)in der US ist die beta phase gestartet und bei uns noch nicht, aber
wir kommen noch dran?
2)man sieht die beta key einladung deutlich, wenn man sich bei bnet anmeldet?
3)kommen die einladungen mit einem zug, oder kann man jeden tag hoffen?
4)was genau muss man machen wenn man beta key bekommen hat (zur info
habe noch nie ein beta key von wow bekommen daher keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

danke schonmal für die antwort/en


----------



## saat4ever (1. Juli 2010)

Palduron schrieb:


> Hallo,
> um den überblick zu behalten frage ich jetzt noch einmal nach...
> 1)in der US ist die beta phase gestartet und bei uns noch nicht, aber
> wir kommen noch dran?
> ...



1) Hm im Blue Post stand das Spieler auf der ganzen Welt eingeladen wurden. Aber im deutschen Forum gibts bis jetzt noch keinen Blue Post das auch bei uns die Beta gestartet ist, aber denke mal das sich das morgen dann ändert.
2) Ja, die Cata Beta wird dann als eigenes Spiel angezeigt.
3) Ne wenn du jetzt noch keinen hast, bedeutet das nicht das du nicht in die Beta kommst. Im Laufe der Beta werden immer wieder mal neue Einladungen verschickt.
4) Beta Client runterladen, installieren, einloggen und spielen/testen.


----------



## Palduron (1. Juli 2010)

saat4ever schrieb:


> 1) Hm im Blue Post stand das Spieler auf der ganzen Welt eingeladen wurden. Aber im deutschen Forum gibts bis jetzt noch keinen Blue Post das auch bei uns die Beta gestartet ist, aber denke mal das sich das morgen dann ändert.
> 2) Ja, die Cata Beta wird dann als eigenes Spiel angezeigt.
> 3) Ne wenn du jetzt noch keinen hast, bedeutet das nicht das du nicht in die Beta kommst. Im Laufe der Beta werden immer wieder mal neue Einladungen verschickt.
> 4) Beta Client runterladen, installieren, einloggen und spielen/testen.



alles klar danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (1. Juli 2010)

Palduron schrieb:


> Hallo,
> um den überblick zu behalten frage ich jetzt noch einmal nach...
> 1)in der US ist die beta phase gestartet und bei uns noch nicht, aber
> wir kommen noch dran?
> ...



also es wird vorerst nur eine beta geben wo alle drauf spielen werden. spieler aus korea, usa, europa usw. die ausgewählt werden müssen sich den us client runterladen um an der beta teilzunehmen. momentan existiert nichteinmal ein eu client (den man im internet findet ist ein von spielern selbst modifizierter us client) und es bleibt abzuwarten ob es ne eigene beta für europa usw. geben wird.


dann zur benachrichtigung. einmal bekommst du ne mail das deinem battle.net account ein neues spiel hinzugefügt wurde und im battle.net steht cataclysm dann auch bei den spielen wie z.b. wow.

die einladungen wurden in der vergangenheit wöchentlich verschickt. d.h. wenn man jetzt noch keinen zugang hat, dann muss man ne woche warten bis die nächsten verschickt werden usw. damit will blizzard verhindern, dass zu viele leute gleichzeitig in einem gebiet sind und man dann nichtmehr testen kann.

wenn du freigeschaltet wurdest musst du dich in deinem battle.net account einloggen und unter meine spiele (ist normalerweise die startseite) auf cataclysm klicken und dann den client runterladen (musst den kompletten us client laden und installieren was schonmal ein paar stunden dauern kann) und kannst dann nach vielem patchen dich einloggen und spielen. zur sicherheit kann man auch schonmal den us client laden und installieren und sich den beta client besorgen und den auch installieren um sich die stunden lange installation zu ersparen.


----------



## nebola (1. Juli 2010)

Morgen,

Wie war das nun wenn der Account Inaktiv ist ?

Weil für den PTR braucht man ja keinen bezahlten Account. Wie ist das mit der Beta, muss mein Account aktiv also bezahl sein, damit ich einen Beta Invite bekommen kann ?


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, dass ich damals den WotLK BEta KEy mit inaktivem Account bekommen habe, kann mich aber auch irren.
Und ruhig Blut, vermutlich kommen die europäischen Keys erst im LAufe des Tages. Noch hab ich nirgendswo jemanden gesehen der einen KEy/eine Freischaltung bekommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## giorgios1993 (1. Juli 2010)

Ist beta in europa verfügbar oder nur in den uSA?


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ist beta in europa verfügbar oder nur in den uSA? [/font]



Auch in Europa.

Noch eine andere Frage: Wie viele Freischaltugen werden denn jede Woche/Insgesamt verschickt?


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Juli 2010)

juhu hoffentlich bekomm ich ne einladung


----------



## Pitysplash (1. Juli 2010)

Ob man mit Geisterkrabbe schlafen kann um son key zu bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (1. Juli 2010)

solange ich keine Freischaltung habe is mir das alles egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## retschi (1. Juli 2010)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Woran merkt man das man dabei ist?



PASS AUF!

du bekommst keine mail!
ihr werdet direkt bei euch im battle net teil freigeschalten!
alle mails von wegen beta einladung sind fake!

auf keinen fall auf die links dann klicken!!


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

Es wird auch eine Mail geben, dennoch wird sie vermutlich im Spam untergehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (1. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Oh danke! xD
> 
> Ich denke jetzt werden erstmal alle Top-Raider bzw. Gilden reingelassen



Is Zufall glaubst die bevorzugen wen?


----------



## Pitysplash (1. Juli 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> Is Zufall glaubst die bevorzugen wen?




Ja meine mal gehört zu haben, das erstmal Topgilden eingeladen werden, damit die einfach die Raids probieren können, um bugs zu ermitteln. Deswegen gibt es auch so schnelle firstkills, weil die gilden schon vorher üben können.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> Is Zufall glaubst die bevorzugen wen?



Ja. Die Topgilden bekommen alle eine bestimmte Anzahl an Keys, die sie dann selbst verteilen dürfen.


----------



## Pitysplash (1. Juli 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> Is Zufall glaubst die bevorzugen wen?




Ja meine mal gehört zu haben, das erstmal Topgilden eingeladen werden, damit die einfach die Raids probieren können, um bugs zu ermitteln. Deswegen gibt es auch so schnelle firstkills, weil die gilden schon vorher üben können.


----------



## giorgios1993 (1. Juli 2010)

Die betta ist für die EU server nicht Verfügbar ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Die betta ist für die EU server nicht Verfügbar ^^





> [font="arial, helvetica"]
> *Originalmeldung vom 1. Juli 2010, 00:41 Uhr:*
> Der Betatest zu WoW: Cataclysm ist endlich da! Zumindest für die US-Spieler von World of Warcraft ist die Cataclysm-Beta offiziell gestartet. *Für europäische Spieler steht ein offizielles Statement noch aus, in der veröffentlichten Pressemitteilung von Blizzard Entertainment ist allerdings bereits davon die Rede, dass gerade Beta-Einladungen an "Spieler aus aller Welt" verschickt werden.* Zudem sollen Woche für Woche weitere Teilnehmer eingeladen werden. Die WoW-Entwickler betonen außerdem noch einmal, dass eingeladene Beta-Spieler keinen Beta-Key erhalten. Die Cataclysm-Beta wird automatisch im betreffenden battle.net-Account freigeschaltet. Seid also vorsichtig, in den kommenden Tagen dürfte es wieder jede Menge Phishing-Versuche geben. Ebenso wie unzählige neue Infos zu World of Warcraft: Cataclysm. Wir werden Euch so schnell wie möglich aus der Cataclysm-Beta berichten und Euch regelmäßig mit Videos und Artikeln versorgen.[/font]




Erst lesen dann trolln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schanni (1. Juli 2010)

Eine Huldigung an meine Gilde.
Würde ich eine Einladung bekommen ich würde sie liegen lassen.
Denn dann müsste ich vieleicht alleine spielen, und ein Abend ohne meine Gilde ist ein Sinloser Abend.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen *gähn* is heute tag der Super Nachrichten? Oo Erst Die Beta Dan das Paranormal Activity 2 Kommen wird


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Guten Morgen *gähn* is heute tag der Super Nachrichten? Oo Erst Die Beta Dan das Paranormal Activity 2 Kommen wird



Moin, scheint wohl so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Bin mal gespannt, ab wann und wie viele Keys verschickt werden. In der Meldung stand ja, dass sie um 02:00 Uhr noch am Auswählen der Accounts waren...

Ma schaun .


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Moin, scheint wohl so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


i Hope 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nächste woche muss ich ja schon wieder nen Neues System Konfig Hochladen wen alles Gut Läuft :x


----------



## Thefreakyone (1. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Ich wette das F5 Spammen hört jetzt nicht auf in den Battle.net accounts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bisher ham eh nur die Amis nen Key *g*
und ich glaub die paar minuten killen dann auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> i Hope
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, muss ich auch noch machen. Hoffentlich nehmen die auch nen PC mit Windows XP.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Stimmt, muss ich auch noch machen. Hoffentlich nehmen die auch nen PC mit Windows XP.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



habe ich auch noch aber meiner wird Umgebaut Muss nur auf geld warten dann Kommt nen amd Phenom rein ne ATI 5750 ... Unsw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber bleibt auch XP


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> habe ich auch noch aber meiner wird Umgebaut Muss nur auf geld warten dann Kommt nen amd Phenom rein ne ATI 5750 ... Unsw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Höhö hab ne 5700 HD ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Höhö hab ne 5700 HD ^^



LöL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will jetzt Testen damit das game so schnell wie Möglich bug free ist Ich nehm auch wieder nen Loot Lag in kauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LöL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei der WotLk-Beta ging es eigentlich auch. 

Andere Frage: Wird man seinen Char transferieren können? Oder bekommt man nen Premade ?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bei der WotLk-Beta ging es eigentlich auch.
> 
> Andere Frage: Wird man seinen Char transferieren können? Oder bekommt man nen Premade ?


Bei WotlK Wie auch sicher bei der char transen


Und erst Viel später Vllt Premades


----------



## SwordStrike (1. Juli 2010)

Jetzt fängt es wieder an alle 5 min. F5 zu drücken und das auf rund 10 tabs ;D Hoffe das bald die Keys ankommen und ich genommen wurde, will endlich Spielen...^^


----------



## giorgios1993 (1. Juli 2010)

Leute man kann seine Chars Transferieren.
Die ersten Amerikaner sind schon 83 lvl.
Der erste high lvl Worg schon 44 LVL
Goblin nur 31 LVL 





Für weitere infos müsst ihr euch Ans amerikanische forum wenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Leute man kann seine Chars Transferieren.
> Die ersten Amerikaner sind schon 83 lvl.
> Der erste high lvl Worg schon 44 LVL
> Goblin nur 31 LVL
> ...



Die Beta läuft doch erst seit heute, wie kann dann schon einer lvl 83 sein !?.


----------



## Topperharly (1. Juli 2010)

friends and family^^ bzw. alpha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## giorgios1993 (1. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Beta läuft doch erst seit heute, wie kann dann schon einer lvl 83 sein !?.



Keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD
Frag mich sowas nicht frag die amerikaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Keine ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






durch die F&F Alpha >_<


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juli 2010)

jetzt dürfen auch wieder die ganzen bilder und videos von der alpha gepostet werden :>

troll dudus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## giorgios1993 (1. Juli 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> jetzt dürfen auch wieder die ganzen bilder und videos von der alpha gepostet werden :>
> 
> troll dudus
> 
> ...



Ja die hab ich schon gesehen nur die woprgenformen sind schön.


----------



## Topperharly (1. Juli 2010)

llllooooool..... die bären... ich dachte meine drogen hätten mittlerweiel an wirkungskraft verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> jetzt dürfen auch wieder die ganzen bilder und videos von der alpha gepostet werden :>
> 
> troll dudus
> 
> ...



Also schön sieht anders aus. :x


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juli 2010)

ja extrem ugly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wird mein dudu wohl ein taure bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyel (1. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also schön sieht anders aus. :x




Finde aber das der Bär was hat, nicht so langweilig!! 
Nun stelle ich mir garde vor wie der Baum wohl aussehen könnte!!! *ganz doll lach bei der vorstellung*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juli 2010)

die troll katzen sehen gut aus :> 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/153192-bilder-und-videos-zu-cataclysm/page__st__60

hier habe ich n paar bilder gepostet


----------



## Zwirbel (1. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Leute man kann seine Chars Transferieren.
> Die ersten Amerikaner sind schon 83 lvl.
> Der erste high lvl Worg schon 44 LVL
> Goblin nur 31 LVL
> ...



schwätz weiter ! levelcap ist vorerst 82 !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> die troll katzen sehen gut aus :>
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...sm/page__st__60
> 
> hier habe ich n paar bilder gepostet



Die Worgen Dudus haben Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur schade, dass ich schon nen Druiden habe. :/


----------



## Kersyl (1. Juli 2010)

Mein acc ist grad eingefroren....Heißt das das ich keinen Beta key krieg? Muss ich nu neu geld draufladen oder Ists nu zu spät?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2010)

Stream

Hier läuft ein Stream wo einer grad in der Beta spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juli 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Mein acc ist grad eingefroren....Heißt das das ich keinen Beta key krieg? Muss ich nu neu geld draufladen oder Ists nu zu spät?



keine angst die keys werden wahrscheinlich wöchentlich verschickt ... so war es glaube ich sonst auch der fall ^^


----------



## Kersyl (1. Juli 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> keine angst die keys werden wahrscheinlich wöchentlich verschickt ... so war es glaube ich sonst auch der fall ^^



Hmm fuck. Dann Muss ich mal wieder die cashcow füttern...Nja hab eh heute wieder Geld^^


----------



## SwordStrike (1. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube wir können mit Keys rechnen wenn es bei wow-europe steht, das die Accounts schon ausgesucht wurden und die "keys" verschickt werden wenn es auf wow-europe gepostet wurde oder im Forum...nur der Live Stream verwirrt mich grad...weil das Deutsche sind die da Spielen.... =)


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juli 2010)

lol es gibt schon worgen auf lvl 66 >.<

EDIT : und auf lvl 81 xD


----------



## Kersyl (1. Juli 2010)

SwordStrike schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir können mit Keys rechnen wenn es bei wow-europe steht, das die Accounts schon ausgesucht wurden und die "keys" verschickt werden wenn es auf wow-europe gepostet wurde oder im Forum...nur der Live Stream verwirrt mich grad...weil das Deutsche sind die da Spielen.... =)



Klar. Deutsche dürfen auch auf ami server spielen ;P
Und zu den Worgen: Wtf...Oô

Wo ist denn der link zu den streams, Swordstrike^^?


----------



## SwordStrike (1. Juli 2010)

etwas hoch scrollen der Post von 

* Sh1k4ri*


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

http://wowdata.buffe...pic/13817256505 <3

Anscheind ist die erste Welle an Freischaltungen schon raus. Hoffentlich hab ich bei der nächsten Verlosung mehr Glück. ;<


----------



## giorgios1993 (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nen keyyyyyyyyyyy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber account verwaltung ist down :@


----------



## SwordStrike (1. Juli 2010)

In dem Live stream (der da spielt hat auch schon in der alpha gespielt) und gesagt das die Keys noch nicht verschickt wurden für europa und auf dem europäischen Beta Server seien derzeit nur wenige leute die auch an der Alpha teilgenommen haben...Es wird bestimmt noch ein wenig dauern, so ab heute Nachmittag denke ich werden die ersten uns euorpäer erreichen


----------



## giorgios1993 (1. Juli 2010)

SwordStrike schrieb:


> In dem Live stream (der da spielt hat auch schon in der alpha gespielt) und gesagt das die Keys noch nicht verschickt wurden für europa und auf dem europäischen Beta Server seien derzeit nur wenige leute die auch an der Alpha teilgenommen haben...Es wird bestimmt noch ein wenig dauern, so ab heute Nachmittag denke ich werden die ersten uns euorpäer erreichen



Sind verschickt blue post


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Sind verschickt blue post




per post? oder wie soll man das verstehen^^


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Ok gut dann hab ich ja doch noch Chancen! :>


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen keyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt keine Keyyyyyyyyyys, du wirst bloß freigeschaltet  Ansonsten gilt wie immer: Screen or it didn't happen.


----------



## SwordStrike (1. Juli 2010)

In dem blue post steht nur das die Beta gestartet ist und wie du erkennst ob du genommen wurdest, nicht das die Keys raus sind


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Keyyyyyyyyyys, du wirst bloß freigeschaltet  Ansonsten gilt wie immer: Screen or it didn't happen.




Wo sieht man das man freigeschaltet worden ist?


----------



## Kafka (1. Juli 2010)

Ich befürchte irgendwie, dass sehr viele auch auf diese Phishing Mails freudig rauf klicken vonwegen "Oh Blizzard, da ist bestimmt meinne Freischaltung /Key drinnen" xD


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Hab mich gewundert das schon hier Beiträge zu finden sind http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/board.html?forumId=7555629&sid=2005 . Das wegen hab ich gedacht Freischaltungen sind raus.


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wo sieht man das man freigeschaltet worden ist?



Drei Möglichkeiten:
1. Du bekommst eine eMail von Blizzard in der steht, du wurdest freigeschaltet. Bitte denk daran, dass du nirgendswo dafür ein Passwort oder dergleichen angeben musst. Beziehungsweise einfach nicht auf Phishing reinfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Du loggst dich in die Account-Verwaltung ein und siehst dann unter "Meine Spiele" die Cataclysm BEta.
3. Du loggst dich bei http://forums.worldo...555629&sid=2005 ein. Solltest du Schreibrechte haben, dann bist du auch in der Beta. Ansonsten steht oben rechts, dass du keinen aktiven Cataclysm-Beta Account hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ über mir: Das sind Posts von Alpha-Spielern.


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. Juli 2010)

Haha, schon ist der erste Cataclysm Beta Account bei ebay, schaut mal nur 800€ ein richtiges schnäppchen klick


----------



## SwordStrike (1. Juli 2010)

Man kann es eig. ganz einfach sagen...Wenn die Keys für Buffed da sind können wir mit unseren rechnen und es wir bestimmt dazu eine News dann geben


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Drei Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Du bekommst eine eMail von Blizzard in der steht, du wurdest freigeschaltet. Bitte denk daran, dass du nirgendswo dafür ein Passwort oder dergleichen angeben musst. Beziehungsweise einfach nicht auf Phishing reinfallen
> 
> 
> ...




Kann irgendwas davon die nächsten Tage noch auftreten oder nur heute?


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juli 2010)

Die werden die nächsten Wochen noch einige *Freischaltungen* verschicken.


----------



## davidoff1989 (1. Juli 2010)

Kann im laufe der Beta jederzeit auftreten.


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

Das wird jetzt mit der Zeit immer wieder vorkommen, ich vermute, dass bisher kaum europäische Freischaltungen raus sind. Einfach Geduld haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn mans so nimmt, sind das also garkeine Keys ne?
Also wohl auch kein Beta-Key Gewinnspiel von Buffed


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwirbel (1. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt mit der Zeit immer wieder vorkommen, ich vermute, dass bisher kaum europäische Freischaltungen raus sind. Einfach Geduld haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sind noch überhaupt keine eu freischaltungen raus.


----------



## Eremus (1. Juli 2010)

ich hab nen keyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juli 2010)

Eremus schrieb:


> ich hab nen keyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohne Screen glaubt dir hier keiner.


----------



## Lyel (1. Juli 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> sind noch überhaupt keine eu freischaltungen raus.




Ich würde sagen, da ja auch schon bei Ebay verkauft wird, welche draußen sind!!

Ich denke die einen Beta Freischaltung bekommen haben, haben grade was anderes zu tun als im Forum zu posten!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verständlicher weise


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

Davon ab, dass es garkeine Keys gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Buffed-Gewinnspiele kann es durchaus geben. Buffed müsste dafür nur die Daten der User an Blizzard schicken und sie schalten frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N!c0o (1. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hoffe die Invites gehen nicht jetzt schon raus mein Account ist grad inaktiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kannst auch ne Freischaltung bekommen, wenn dein Account inaktiv ist


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Er hat vielleicht einen Key aber nicht für die Cataclysm Beta.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Und Buffed-Gewinnspiele kann es durchaus geben. Buffed müsste dafür nur die Daten der User an Blizzard schicken und sie schalten frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Stimmt da hast natürlich recht. Na dann mal hopp hopp Blizz! Schickt.....Buffed irgendwas damit sie Gewinnspiele machen können! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwirbel (1. Juli 2010)

Lyel schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, da ja auch schon bei Ebay verkauft wird, welche draußen sind!!
> 
> Ich denke die einen Beta Freischaltung bekommen haben, haben grade was anderes zu tun als im Forum zu posten!!!
> 
> ...



aha freischaltungen werden verkauft? hm wohl eher ned

und die wenigen deutschen die schon spielen und streamen hatten eine alphaeinladung die in beta umgewandelt wurde . wie auch bei wotlk mit den alpha KEYS.


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juli 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> aha freischaltungen werden verkauft? hm wohl eher ned
> [...]



Aha, und was ist das hier?


----------



## Lyel (1. Juli 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Aha, und was ist das hier?




genau das meinte ich auch ^^


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

Könnte genausogut ein Alpha-User sein. Aber nun seid doch mal geduldig, das wird sich schon im LAufe des Tages klären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (1. Juli 2010)

hope das ich nen key kriege^^


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Aha, und was ist das hier?




Accounts zu verkaufen ist laut Blizzard verboten, oder täusch ich mich da?^^


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juli 2010)

Lyel schrieb:


> genau das meinte ich auch ^^



Das hatte auch schon Voldemôrd gepostet.




MasterXoX schrieb:


> Accounts zu verkaufen ist laut Blizzard verboten, oder täusch ich mich da?^^



Werden sie aber, und das nicht erst seit Heute.


----------



## Lyel (1. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Accounts zu verkaufen ist laut Blizzard verboten, oder täusch ich mich da?^^




Das wissen alle gemacht wird es trotzdem seit dem es WOW gibt


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Lyel schrieb:


> Das wissen alle gemacht wird es trotzdem seit dem es WOW gibt




Is mir schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schanni (1. Juli 2010)

Lyel schrieb:


> Das wissen alle gemacht wird es trotzdem seit dem es WOW gibt



Was ist eigendlich genau verboten das Kaufen oder das verkaufen?
Was ist wenn ich ein Account bei Ebay kaufe, dann hab ich ja kein Vertrag mit Blizz, muss ich mich dann an die Regeln halten?
Was passiert wenn nicht? Oje was für Fragen :-)


----------



## Lyel (1. Juli 2010)

Schanni schrieb:


> Was ist eigendlich genau verboten das Kaufen oder das verkaufen?
> Was ist wenn ich ein Account bei Ebay kaufe, dann hab ich ja kein Vertrag mit Blizz, muss ich mich dann an die Regeln halten?
> Was passiert wenn nicht? Oje was für Fragen :-)




Soviel ich weiß ist an erster Stelle der Verkauf verboten, dass wird gestraft!!
Was passiert wenn du ihn kaufst kann ich nicht genau sagen, ich denke der Account wird auf jedenfall gespeert werden, weil Blizz ja will das du bei Ihnen dein Geld lässt wenn du einen Account kaufst!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soca291 (1. Juli 2010)

eremus dann mach bitte nen screen


----------



## Senklor (1. Juli 2010)

ich hab auch n key, für meine haustür oO


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

soca291 schrieb:


> eremus dann mach bitte nen screen



Er hat keinen Invite, lasst euch doch net bekloppt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allein schon die wenigen Neu-Posts im Betaforum sollten euch doch klarmachen, dass da noch nicht viel passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juli 2010)

Senklor schrieb:


> ich hab auch n key, für meine haustür oO



Hey, ich auch, und nicht nur einen, sondern gleich 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eremus (1. Juli 2010)

soca291 schrieb:


> eremus dann mach bitte nen screen



Hier:

http://img809.imageshack.us/f/key.png/



Lari schrieb:


> Er hat keinen Invite, lasst euch doch net bekloppt machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da kuckste was!!!!????


----------



## Senklor (1. Juli 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Hey, ich auch, und nicht nur einen, sondern gleich 2.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verdammt :<

gib mir mal einen ab >.< 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juli 2010)

Eremus schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> http://img809.imageshack.us/f/key.png/
> 
> ...



er hat recht!


----------



## Aggropip (1. Juli 2010)

Ich werde eh keinen kriegen....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (1. Juli 2010)

Nein, bisher sind noch keine Beta-Invites nach Europa gegangen.

Erstmal müssen die US-Beta-Server richtig funken, dann ist EU dran. (also morgen vermutlich)


----------



## SwordStrike (1. Juli 2010)

@Eremus....haha echt witzig....-.-

Ich hoffe das die mal langsam mit ihren "Einladungen" raus rücken, werd langsam hier ungeduldig^^


----------



## Lyel (1. Juli 2010)

looooooooooooolll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norti (1. Juli 2010)

also ich habe mein account schon seit april nicht mehr bezahlt , habe aber ende Mai noch nen betakey für Starcraft bekommen..glaube die schauen nicht mehr hin ob acc läuft oder nicht


----------



## Traklar (1. Juli 2010)

Ka Ob schon gepostet wurde.

Livestream der ersten Worgenlevel, bzw. Quests.

http://de.xfire.com/live_video/duffbeer2k/


----------



## Senklor (1. Juli 2010)

naja wird schon iwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich mein die woltk beta hab ich mitgemacht. 
wenn ich keinen key bekomme, ok kann man das tolle wetter genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magistinus (1. Juli 2010)

Ich war bei der letzten Beta dabei, jedoch ausser mal schnell bischen herumlaufen und alles anschauen ist es eigetlich Zeitverschwendung weil man die ep und items von der Beta ja nicht behalten kann.


----------



## SwordStrike (1. Juli 2010)

Eremus langsam glaub ich dir kein Wortm ehr, vorhin das mit dem "Ich habe ein Key"..."Ich hab einen wirklick"...und was war... ein billiges Bild mit Paint gemacht wo "Key" stand...


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

Eremus, wenn du weiter Blödsinn spammst werde ich mein Forenpolizei-Hütchen aufsetzen und dich einem Moderator melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, der Link ist natürlich kein Keylogger.


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Juli 2010)

Keine Ahnung warum immer alle so geil auf Betas sind... das verdirbt doch nur die Überraschung. Ich werde jungfräulich die Cataclysm-Packung nach Release öffnen und staunend die "neue alte" Welt betreten. Beta hin oder her ist mir sowas von wurscht.^^


----------



## Eremus (1. Juli 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum immer alle so geil auf Betas sind... das verdirbt doch nur die Überraschung. Ich werde jungfräulich die Cataclysm-Packung nach Release öffnen und staunend die "neue alte" Welt betreten. Beta hin oder her ist mir sowas von wurscht.^^



Die "neue alte" Welt gibts auch ohne das Addon. Die kommt einige Zeit zuvor via Patch, aber egal -.-


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. Juli 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum immer alle so geil auf Betas sind... das verdirbt doch nur die Überraschung. Ich werde jungfräulich die Cataclysm-Packung nach Release öffnen und staunend die "neue alte" Welt betreten. Beta hin oder her ist mir sowas von wurscht.^^



so gehts mir auch. aber liegt vielleicht daran, dass wir / man nicht von "heute" ist.


----------



## Kerosin22 (1. Juli 2010)

Eventuell hab ich ja soviel glück wie bei Lichking.
Da lief die beta scho ka 3 wochen und dann hatte ich auch nen Key.
Einfach nur daumen drücken und hoffen und warten mehr kann man ned.
und Fremder123 Beta sind so begehrt da man sie mortz teuer verticken kann


----------



## Maladin (1. Juli 2010)

Zur Überprüfung geschlossen - bitte etwas Geduld...

So - jetzt nehmen bitte alle die blau Pille und seid brav. Lieber Eremus - das Gespamme muss nun wirklich nicht sein. 

Das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen. Es kann weitergehen hier.

/wink maladin


----------



## 2Pac (1. Juli 2010)

Hmm mein Account ist gestern ausgelaufen, hatte mich aber für die Beta eingetragen...
Weiß jemand ob man einen aktiven Account braucht? Sonst würd ich ihn aktivieren, war bisher bei allen Beta´s dabei - hab anscheinend glück XD


----------



## Senklor (1. Juli 2010)

danke maladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nette live strams online =)


----------



## Traklar (1. Juli 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum immer alle so geil auf Betas sind... das verdirbt doch nur die Überraschung. Ich werde jungfräulich die Cataclysm-Packung nach Release öffnen und staunend die "neue alte" Welt betreten. Beta hin oder her ist mir sowas von wurscht.^^



Ich geb dir recht, aber ich hab an allen Betas teilgenommen und muss sagen, ich war trotzdem immer sehr erfreut und teilweise auch überrascht, sobald es raus war. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich zwar die neuen Klassen/Rassen anteste und auch die neuen Gebiete besuche, aber nie alles mache. Ich wart normal immer auf die vorgefertigten Chars und skill die dann, wie meine Chars wären. Die Premades haben normal dann ja auch ein für den Content richtig gutes EQ und dann muss ich da nicht ewig mit meinem Char nach suchen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Zur Überprüfung geschlossen - bitte etwas Geduld...
> 
> So - jetzt nehmen bitte alle die blau Pille und seid brav. Lieber Eremus - das Gespamme muss nun wirklich nicht sein.
> 
> ...



Blaue Pillen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





ich hoffe so das ich testen darf Bugs Fehler und andere sachen zu Untersuchen


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

Die Auktion bei eBay ist übrigens wieder verschwunden. Ich bezweifle, dass sie per Sofortkauf verkauft wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Auktion bei eBay ist übrigens wieder verschwunden. Ich bezweifle, dass sie per Sofortkauf verkauft wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich sach ja Accounts zu verkaufen is verboten ^^


----------



## Lyel (1. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Auktion bei eBay ist übrigens wieder verschwunden. Ich bezweifle, dass sie per Sofortkauf verkauft wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber alles ist möglich ein Bekannter von mir hat mal ein Account für 600€ verkauft bekommen!! Also es gibt welche die sowas kaufen !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwirbel (1. Juli 2010)

Lyel schrieb:


> Sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber alles ist möglich ein Bekannter von mir hat mal ein Account für 600€ verkauft bekommen!! Also es gibt welche die sowas kaufen !!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur bekloppte


----------



## Eremus (1. Juli 2010)

also mein bruder hat nen key, hat heute morgen einen bekommen!


----------



## Lyel (1. Juli 2010)

Eremus schrieb:


> also mein bruder hat nen key, hat heute morgen einen bekommen!




jetzt hat dein Bruder einen?


----------



## lord just (1. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Eventuell hab ich ja soviel glück wie bei Lichking.
> Da lief die beta scho ka 3 wochen und dann hatte ich auch nen Key.
> Einfach nur daumen drücken und hoffen und warten mehr kann man ned.
> und Fremder123 Beta sind so begehrt da man sie mortz teuer verticken kann



naja jetzt gibt es ja keine keys mehr und man müsste dann den ganzen account verkaufen. ansonsten kann man wirklich nix anderes machen als zu warten und die daumen zu drücken. hoffe auch das ich nen invite bekommen, denn ich war bei den ganzen anderen betas (classic, bc und wotlk) schon dabei und hab auch immer fleißig bugs usw. gemeldet. und es ist einfach ein super gefühl wenn man im forum nen vorschlag macht, der dann stark diskutiert wird und am ende dann auch wirklich umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Anscheinend ist Buffed noch nicht in der Beta sonst hätten sie schon Videos geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und warum Worgen und Goblins schon auf lvl 85 sind liegt daran,dass diese Leute Alpha spieler sind ^^. Ich empfehle euch auch mal http://www.youtube.com/user/noobclubru , der hat immer alpha videos geleakt vom offiziellen realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Granmonkey (1. Juli 2010)

mal ne frage bekomm ich eig ne e-mail falls ich nen beta key bekomme oder muss ich im battle.net schaun?


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Bekommst eine E-Mail aber du kannst auch einfach in deiner Account verwaltung nach schauen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

Granmonkey schrieb:


> mal ne frage bekomm ich eig ne e-mail falls ich nen beta key bekomme oder muss ich im battle.net schaun?





im B-net schauen aber kriegst auch ne E-mail mit der Benachrichtigung


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

Senklor schrieb:


> danke maladin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kannst du paar streams Vllt Linken wäre sehr nett


----------



## Lyel (1. Juli 2010)

Granmonkey schrieb:


> mal ne frage bekomm ich eig ne e-mail falls ich nen beta key bekomme oder muss ich im battle.net schaun?




du bekommst eine E-Mail wo sowas drinne stehen wird, gehe auf die battle.net Seite und bestätigen oder so ähnlich!!


----------



## Maladin (1. Juli 2010)

Lasst das Gespamme bleiben, sonst paddel ich hier auch nochmal rein *grml*

*einen Strich an die Wand krakel*

Seid lieb!

/wink maladin


----------



## Granmonkey (1. Juli 2010)

k das heißt die ganze woche wie wild vor meinem e-mail account hocken und f5 hämmern.^^


----------



## Traklar (1. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Bekommst eine E-Mail aber du kannst auch einfach in deiner Account verwaltung nach schauen.



Sowohl als auch


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Nein heute den ganzen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die Freischaltungen für die EU sind noch nicht raus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyel (1. Juli 2010)

Granmonkey schrieb:


> k das heißt die nächste woche wie wild vor meinem e-mail account hocken und f5 hämmern.^^




ja genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Weiß wer wie viele Freischaltungen pro Welle gemacht werden?


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Das weiß nur Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Weiß wer wie viele Freischaltungen pro Welle gemacht werden?



Nein, das weiß nur Blizz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ises egal, ob der Acc freigeschaltet wird oder nicht, ich möchte nur ein Cataclysm spielen, wo die größten Bugs raus sind, dank der Leute, deren Account freigeschaltet wurden/werden.
Also ein fettes Danke an alle Betatester weltweit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Wie hoch war denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei TBC oder WotLK? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Bei WOTLK viel höher als bei BC,also bei Cata vllt so hoch wie bei WOTLK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Das hört sich nach Mahte an!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Chancen bei BC waren nur halb hoch wie bei WotLK einen Beta Key zu bekommen. Bei WotLK hatte jeder Dritte Spieler einen Key. Die Chancen in Cata einen Key zu bekommen ist doppelt so groß wie zu WotLK. Wie
viele Keys hat Blizz zur Cataclysm Beta verschickt wenn es 11 Millonen Beta-Anmeldungen waren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und wie viele waren es in BC? Um wie viel % hat es sich von BC zu WotLK gesteigert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An so ne Aufgabe hat micht das errinert ..achja ich vermisse die Schule


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Granmonkey (1. Juli 2010)

> An so ne Aufgabe hat micht das errinert ..achja ich vermisse die Schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das meinst du doch nicht ernst oder?


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Ob ich Schule vermisse oder ob mich sowas an so eine Aufgabe erinnert?


----------



## Granmonkey (1. Juli 2010)

das du die schule vermisst 
wär froh wenn ich das hinter mir hätt


----------



## Senklor (1. Juli 2010)

auf: http://de.xfire.com/live_video/	findest du die übersicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

Ja, Schule vermiss ich auch, kaum zu glauben aber wahr.
Ferien, täglich mit Freunden Kontakt, das gibts im Berufsleben nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf das LErnen könnt ich allerdings verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ unter mir: Ich hab nen heissen Draht zu denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2010)

Ok da war ein Moderator schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke jedenfalls.


----------



## Maladin (1. Juli 2010)

Reportet sowas bitte und geht nicht darauf ein. Das Paddel hat gesprochen.

Viel Spaß hier weiterhin den Anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

http://de.xfire.com/live_video/skater2510/

Ist der Stream von nem DEUTSCHEN , also entweder war er in der Alpha oder er hat seinen Beta Key schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

Alpha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Streams tauchen auf, weil jetzt die NDA gefallen ist, nicht wegen den Beta-Invites 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> http://de.xfire.com/...deo/skater2510/
> 
> Ist der Stream von nem DEUTSCHEN , also entweder war er in der Alpha oder er hat seinen Beta Key schon
> 
> ...



http://de.xfire.com/...video/stoofeee/

Ist ein Stream von nem Engländer (glaub ich), ist grad in der Beta (!!) und in einer der neuen Instanzen. Schaut gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyel (1. Juli 2010)

Wie lange dauert so eine Beta Phase eigentlich in der Regel?

Wann könnte man nun mit dem Erscheinungsdatum für alle rechnen?


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

@Lari: Und das weißt du woher?Hast du gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Wir wissen es alle nicht zu hundertprozent ob schon Invites nach Europa gegangen sind,weil hier ausm Forum anscheinend noch keiner einen hat ^^.

Der Engländer war übrigens in der Alpha,er hats eben gesagt ^^.


----------



## Error2000 (1. Juli 2010)

Lyel schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert so eine Beta Phase eigentlich in der Regel?
> 
> Wann könnte man nun mit dem Erscheinungsdatum für alle rechnen?



Ich kanns dir nur von WotLK sagen.

Beta-Start: 18.07.2008
Release: 13.11.2008

Dann wäre der Cata-Release schätzungsweise Ende Oktober oder Anfang November.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> @Lari: Und das weißt du woher?Hast du gefragt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch grad gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Jäger scheint zu rocken , 30k Crits mit Aimed Shot. xD Bin auch mal gespannt wie das mit dem Fokus läuft.


----------



## Casthiel (1. Juli 2010)

Es gibt auf alle Fälle einen deutschen Beta Stream von Vanion.
Und der hat die Freischaltung weil er an der F&F Alpha teilgenommen hat.

Ansonsten finde ich nirgendwo im Netz irgendwelche Infos darüber das schon jemand eine Betafreischaltung über die B-net Auslosung bekommen hätte.


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

@ Astra: Ganz einfach. Im offiziellen Forum ist es noch ruhig und nur Alpha Spieler posten. Hier wurde bisher nur getrollt und alle meine Bekannten haben noch nichts von sich hören lassen. Dazu kommt die amerikanische Aussage, dass sie noch nicht versenden, sondern auswählen, was wohl auch für EU gilt.

Ich bin mir verdammt sicher, dass sie noch keinen eingeladen haben und es sich bisher um Alpha-Spieler handelt.
Dazu noch die Download-Zeit bedenken, selbst mit Invite würde noch vermutlich keiner streamen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (1. Juli 2010)

kA obs schon gepostet wurde, aber hier sind die offiziellen Beta-Patchnotes auf deutsch:



> Willkommen beim 'World of Warcraft: Cataclysm'-Betatest! Diese Patch Notes umfassen nicht alle Änderungen und werden im Laufe des Testprozesses weiter überarbeitet.
> 
> *Allgemein*
> * Das Allianzstartgebiet der Worgen ist jetzt zugänglich und es steht den Spielern offen, sich in die verfluchten Lande von Gilneas wagen, um ihre wahre Bestimmung zu finden! Derzeit ist es nicht möglich, weibliche Worgen zu testen.
> ...


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juli 2010)

Das steht alles im WoW-Europe Betaforum, aber danke fürs Posten.


----------



## Elda (1. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> kA obs schon gepostet wurde, aber hier sind die offiziellen Beta-Patchnotes auf deutsch:



Du hast in deiner Signatur ja deine Streamseite ganz gut eingerichtet usw. aber was ist wenn du keine Einladung bekommst?


----------



## Error2000 (1. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Du hast in deiner Signatur ja deine Streamseite ganz gut eingerichtet usw. aber was ist wenn du keine Einladung bekommst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Bekomm ich eine Einladung, weil ich bei sowas immer Glück habe.
2. Falls ich keinen Key bekommen, dann frage ich bei Blizzard nach einem Presse-Invite.


----------



## Elda (1. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> 1. Bekomm ich eine Einladung, weil ich bei sowas immer Glück habe.
> 2. Falls ich keinen Key bekommen, dann frage ich bei Blizzard nach einem Presse-Invite.



Was für ein Presse invite?


----------



## Senklor (1. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> 1. Bekomm ich eine Einladung, weil ich bei sowas immer Glück habe.
> 2. Falls ich keinen Key bekommen, dann frage ich bei Blizzard nach einem Presse-Invite.



vitamin b aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Nur weil du bei BC und WOTLK glück hattest,heißt es nicht dass du auch nun Glück hast ^^.. Ich war auch in der BC Beta und kam dafür erst gegen ende in die WOTLK beta ( wo jeder drin war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Error2000 (1. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Was für ein Presse invite?



Naja Presse-Invite wie bei [buffed.de, wowszene.de, gamona.de, inwow.de] und was es halt sonst noch für WoW-Fansites gibt.

EDIT: Außerdem hatte ich mich damals zur WotLK-Beta mit 3 Accounts angemeldet und alle 3 haben ein Key bekommen. Obwohls 3x die selbe Email-Adresse war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Naja Presse-Invite wie bei [buffed.de, wowszene.de, gamona.de, inwow.de] und was es halt sonst noch für WoW-Fansites gibt.



Da könnt ja jeder kommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> 1. Bekomm ich eine Einladung, weil ich bei sowas immer Glück habe.
> 2. Falls ich keinen Key bekommen, dann frage ich bei Blizzard nach einem Presse-Invite.






Vergiss deinen Guten Mitarbeiter nicht ! oO


----------



## Error2000 (1. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Vergiss deinen Guten Mitarbeiter nicht ! oO



Uiui, BladeDragon altes Haus. Schön dich wieder mal zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lari schrieb:


> Da könnt ja jeder kommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke nicht, dass jeder die technischen Möglichkeiten und das nötige Know-How hat eine eigene Stream-Seite zu erstellen und auch die Zeit regelmäßig zu senden.


----------



## BeIMbaTOtêN (1. Juli 2010)

Nice endlich mal wieder nen Livestream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Uiui, BladeDragon altes Haus. Schön dich wieder mal zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Moin error Ja schon lange her :/ Aber endlich wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also vergiss ma nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonnst bin ich janz traurig


----------



## Elda (1. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Uiui, BladeDragon altes Haus. Schön dich wieder mal zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah sozusagen als Schreiber bei einer fansite bewerben um einen Beta invite bekommen.
Naja falls ich nen Key bekomme Stream ich auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass jeder die technischen Möglichkeiten und das nötige Know-How hat eine eigene Stream-Seite zu erstellen und auch die Zeit regelmäßig zu senden.



Jeder, der sich einen eMailAccount einrichten kann kann auch einen Stream einrichten, bisschen einlesen und gut ist. Hab auch schonmal einen Stream eingerichtet, hat etwa 15 Minuten gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube nicht, dass Blizzard dir als Streamer einen KEy gibt, wie du siehst gibt es jetzt schon genug Streamer.


----------



## Casthiel (1. Juli 2010)

Na ja, ich denke schon das man mit nem Pressausweis und einem großen ( und zwar wirklich groß, nicht so 250 User ) Gamerprojekt im Rücken evtl. schon einen Betainvite bekommen könnte.
Allerdings denke ich auch das dafür einiges an Klinkenputzen nötig ist, denn Blizz hat ja schon reichlich Fan- und Gamersites und Projekte an der Hand die die breite Masser der User erreichen.

Aber lassen wir ihm einfach die Illusion das ein Anruf bei der Supporthotline mit dem Hinweis auf einen Onlinestream und einen Presseausweis reichen wird ^^ ( JoJo, ich weiss, hat er so nicht gesagt )


----------



## Arakius1 (1. Juli 2010)

hey hab mich angemeldet bekommt mann den key per mail ? meine geht nämlich nich-,-


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2010)

Arakius1 schrieb:


> hey hab mich angemeldet bekommt mann den key per mail ? meine geht nämlich nich-,-



Dein WoW-Account wird freigeschaltet, solltest ausgewählt werden. Es gibt keine Keys im klassischen Sinne.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> 2. Falls ich keinen Key bekommen, dann frage ich bei Blizzard nach einem Presse-Invite.


Sicher, Scannst du deinen Presseausweis ein? sicher der für 39€.. http://www.consultingdigital.com/presseausweis.php 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sicher, Scannst du deinen Presseausweis ein? sicher der für 39€.. http://www.consultin...esseausweis.php
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




xD

Ist das nicht Betrug?


----------



## Ennia (1. Juli 2010)

nein, die Berufsbezeichnung Redakteur oder journalist ist nicht geschützt, somit darf sich jeder damit titulieren. In Österreich ist seit 1.1.2010 auch Fotograf keine geschützte Berufsbezeichnung mehr. so far


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> nein, die Berufsbezeichnung Redakteur oder journalist ist nicht geschützt, somit darf sich jeder damit titulieren. In Österreich ist seit 1.1.2010 auch Fotograf keine geschützte Berufsbezeichnung mehr. so far




ahh

Muss ich mir auch mal zulegen, die 40 euro xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Juli 2010)

Würde ich aber lieber die nehmen... http://www.presseaus...nternat_id.html sehen viel Cooler aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist aber auch Teuere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Würde ich aber lieber die nehmen... http://www.presseaus...nternat_id.html sehen viel Cooler aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Stimmt der sieht viel besser aus ^^ Wieviel kostet dat denn? Finde da keinen Preis


----------



## Borgii (1. Juli 2010)

scheint die ersten beta-freischaltungen sind auch in eu raus 
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/3166/battlenetbeta.png


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Juli 2010)

http://www.presseausweis.com/index.php?page=gns_users&action=dsp_new_gns_user&menu_point=7 Wird dir aber nix Bringen, wenn du so Teil hast pure Geld Verschwendungen. Mit dem Teil wirst du nicht viel anfangen können.


----------



## Toxxical (1. Juli 2010)

Man ey, zeigt mal wieder die Leute mit 5 oder mehr WoW acc in der Verlosung vorne liegen :/


----------



## Error2000 (1. Juli 2010)

Borgii schrieb:


> scheint die ersten beta-freischaltungen sind auch in eu raus
> http://img130.images...ttlenetbeta.png



Das Bild ist von Vanion von wowszene.de, der war auch schon in der Alpha und kann deshalb die Beta spielen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Das Bild ist von Vanion von wowszene.de, der war auch schon in der Alpha und kann deshalb die Beta spielen.



wieso musst du schneller sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galbadia (1. Juli 2010)

Borgii schrieb:


> scheint die ersten beta-freischaltungen sind auch in eu raus
> http://img130.images...ttlenetbeta.png



Nein, da unter dem Cata Acc steht PTR, das heisst Public Test Realm. Die Beta ist aber alles andere als " Public"


----------



## bexxter83 (1. Juli 2010)

Wie kann man sich denn für die Beta anmelden? Und geht das jetzt noch?


----------



## nebola (1. Juli 2010)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Nein, da unter dem Cata Acc steht PTR, das heisst Public Test Realm. Die Beta ist aber alles andere als " Public"



Vielleicht heißt es ja Privat Test Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragsha (1. Juli 2010)

kann man auch einen bekommen wenn sein acc net aktiv ist sondern nur aktiv war ??


----------



## Yoh (1. Juli 2010)

Also ich glaube erlich gesagt nicht das die Betakeys in EU schon verschickt worden sind ... Ich hab bis jetzt jedenfalls noch von keinem EU spieler gehört das er einen Betakey hat !


----------



## Ennia (1. Juli 2010)

Ragsha schrieb:


> kann man auch einen bekommen wenn sein acc net aktiv ist sondern nur aktiv war ??



das wäre unlogisch...


----------



## davidoff1989 (1. Juli 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> das wäre unlogisch...




Was wäre daran unlogisch? Cata wird ja unter deinem B-net Acc als eigenständiges Spiel aufgeführt. Ich denke nicht das man einen aktiven Acc benötigt.


----------



## Balaur (1. Juli 2010)

denke auch nicht das sie an inaktive schicken. schließlich verteilen sie ja nicht an jeden und was bringt es ihnen sie zu verschicken an leute die vll nimmer spielen vll noch nichmal die seiten ansehen etc? schließlich wollen sie feedback von den testern bekommen.


----------



## Kleinkind01 (1. Juli 2010)

Doch man braucht denke ich einen Aktiven Account weil es ja wie ein PTR Server is...und für den braucht man auch einen Aktiven Account.


----------



## Zodttd (1. Juli 2010)

Bald kommen sicher die ersten Typen mit so Dingern wie "Kaufe Beta-Accounts, einfach Name und PW schicken, sende euch dann 200€ per Überweisung an das Konto, dass ich aus eurem WoW-Abo auf der Accountmanagementseite entnehme." Und die ganzen geldgeilen Geier mit Betaaccount fallen sicher auchnoch darauf rein!


----------



## Ennia (1. Juli 2010)

Phishing mails sind schon im Umlauf. Wer darauf reinfällt ist selber schuld...


ot: was haben die ganzen Neulinge hier gegen Tikume? ^^


----------



## nebola (1. Juli 2010)

Kleinkind01 schrieb:


> weil es ja wie ein PTR Server is...und für den braucht man auch einen Aktiven Account.



Ähm, nein.


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (1. Juli 2010)

Mal eine dumme Frage....Aber muss man sich irgendwo anmelden, um ausgewählt werden zu können?


----------



## Nachto (1. Juli 2010)

Balaur schrieb:


> denke auch nicht das sie an inaktive schicken. schließlich verteilen sie ja nicht an jeden und was bringt es ihnen sie zu verschicken an leute die vll nimmer spielen vll noch nichmal die seiten ansehen etc? schließlich wollen sie feedback von den testern bekommen.



Es wird Sinn machen, auch Spielern zu schicken, welche nicht bezahlt haben. Irgendwo möchte Blizzard solche Spieler auch überreden, wieder anzufangen zu Spielen, immerhin eine Wertvolle einnahmequelle für die.

Aber ich glaube die Chance einen zu kriegen ist gering, Schliesslich sinds 13mio Spieler und Blizzard wird bestimmt nur 5.000 Freischaltungen pro Welle raushauen.


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Du brauchst nicht unbedingt nen aktiven Account,der Account muss nur dann Aktiv sein wenn er sozusagen für die Beta ausgewählt wird..Danach kann der ruhig auslaufen bzw Inakiv sein.Du weißt halt nicht ob dein Account jetzt schon ausgewählt wurde,weil die PTR Daten anders sind als die Live Daten ^^.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Juli 2010)

Réin schrieb:


> Mal eine dumme Frage....Aber muss man sich irgendwo anmelden, um ausgewählt werden zu können?



Als für die Ganz Blöden.

sich bei Battle.net einloggen 

dann öhm ja bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (1. Juli 2010)

AAhhh oki...Ich danke dir =)


----------



## Balaur (1. Juli 2010)

die leute die nimmer aktiv zocken bzw angemeldet sind wieder ins boot locken ist zwar richtig nur denk ich eher das dass erst in der letzten welle passieren wird wo sie eh fast allen eine einladung zukommen lassen um zu sehen wie stabil die server sind


----------



## davidoff1989 (1. Juli 2010)

Balaur schrieb:


> die leute die nimmer aktiv zocken bzw angemeldet sind wieder ins boot locken ist zwar richtig nur denk ich eher das dass erst in der letzten welle passieren wird wo sie eh fast allen eine einladung zukommen lassen um zu sehen wie stabil die server sind




Begründung?


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Hat schon jemand eine Einladung gekriegt? Mal ganz spontan gefragt?^^


----------



## Marie-Johanna (1. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich komm ich dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ja auch Starcraft 2, hoffe da werd ich jetzt net augeschlossen ^^


----------



## Nanuuck (1. Juli 2010)

Nein von uns "Normalen" Europäern hat noch niemand einen Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausser die Presse, die Amis und Die ganzen Top-Gilden
Dann gibt es natürlich noch so leute die meinen sie müssten rumflamen das sie angeblich einen Beta-Key hätten^^
Deswegen abwarten und Tee trinken bis bei uns evtl mal eine Offizielle Ankündigung kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Ich bin ned normal! War und bin schon immer ein Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2010)

Schade das die Invites per Random verschickt werden und nicht nach "Wer zuerst da ist mahlt zuerst" Prinzip :<


----------



## Delröy1 (1. Juli 2010)

presse, fansites und top gilden werden heut wohl schon einen haben, rest europa wird wohl morgen in den genuss kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (1. Juli 2010)

ja fth hat schon ihre keys...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Schade das die Invites per Random verschickt werden und nicht nach "Wer zuerst da ist mahlt zuerst" Prinzip :<



Ich nehme an die machen es je nach Hardware... Stein zeit Hardware, Low Hardware Mittel, und High End Hardware... und auf verschieden System zu testen wie es läuft.  und darum Radom. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich nehme an die machen es je nach Hardware... Stein zeit Hardware, Low Hardware Mittel, und High End Hardware... und auf verschieden System zu testen wie es läuft. und darum Radom.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zufall ist es trozdem immer noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Also egal nach was sie aussuchen)



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]presse, fansites und top gilden werden heut wohl schon einen haben, rest europa wird wohl morgen in den genuss kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gibts ein Quelle? Oder denkste dir das so?

Ich hoffe das ich eine Freischaltung bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber wer will das nicht ;D
Bin mal gespannt welche Klasse dieses mal OP ist und ob die Caster im PvP immer noch so dominieren wie zur zeit aufem Live Server auch ist.
Aber was mich am meisten interessiert ist wie viel die Klassen so an Crits raus hauen. Hab vorhin ein Stream von einem Hunter gesehen wo der schon 30k gecritet hat :O...Krank wie das wohl im End Content aussehen wird.


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Buffed hat ja seine Keys anscheinend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die anderen Seiten ( wie wowszene.de ) hatten ihre Alpha Spieler,die jetzt halt anfangen zu berichten!


----------



## Totebone (1. Juli 2010)

> presse, fansites und top gilden werden heut wohl schon einen haben, rest europa wird wohl morgen in den genuss kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ne die Buffed Leute haben noch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die gehören zur vordersten Front der Fansites/Presse


----------



## buttonbash (1. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Zufall ist es trozdem immer noch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wenn sie nach irgendwas aussuchen ist es kein zufall :X


----------



## Delröy1 (1. Juli 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ne die Buffed Leute haben noch keinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wo steht das?
und das sind einfache spekulationen und wenn man 1+1 zusammen zählen kann und mal foren liest wo aussagen wie : [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Auch wenn Einladungen rausgehen sollten, gibt es keine Garantie ( [/font]http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13817256505&sid=3&pageNo=13 ), sind an dann mahlzeit!


----------



## Totebone (1. Juli 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> wo steht das?
> und das sind einfache spekulationen und wenn man 1+1 zusammen zählen kann und mal foren liest wo aussagen wie : [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Auch wenn Einladungen rausgehen sollten, gibt es keine Garantie ( [/font]http://forums.wow-eu...sid=3&pageNo=13 ), sind an dann mahlzeit!



1. Würde Buffed gleich erstmal ne News machen "Wir haben die Beta, oh yeah!"
2. Würde Buffed dann nicht mehr Bilder/Lore von anderen Seiten kopieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]wenn sie nach irgendwas aussuchen ist es kein zufall :X [/font]



Doch..Beispiel:

10k High End Rechner haben sich angemeldet aber nur 1k kommen dran..Oder ists dann kein Zufall mehr ob man jemand von den 1k ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buttonbash (1. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Doch..Beispiel:
> 
> 10k High End Rechner haben sich angemeldet aber nur 1k kommen dran..Oder ists dann kein Zufall mehr ob man jemand von den 1k ist?
> 
> ...



sollten sie unter den 10k nach "irgendwas" aussuchen ists kein zufall :/

wenn sie unter den 10k aber nach zufall aussuchen dann wirds wohl zufall sein ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kæran (1. Juli 2010)

Aber dennoch hats mit nem High End Rechner immer ganz gut geklappt in Betas reinzukommen und es wird wohl auch bei der Cata Beta so sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal gespannt ob ich die Woche post hab...


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

@ Buffed 
Habt ihr eure Freischaltungen schon bekommen?


----------



## Nanuuck (1. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> @ Buffed
> Habt ihr eure Freischaltungen schon bekommen?



?? ^^


----------



## Azunth (1. Juli 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> False... du brauchst auch für den PTR nen bezahlten account
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



denke nicht.. spiele eigentlich nicht mehr wow.. nur ptr und kann bisher immer zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (1. Juli 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> ot: was haben die ganzen Neulinge hier gegen Tikume? ^^



Gegenfrage: Was hat Tikume gegen Alles mögliche?
Außerdem verfolge ich schon seit knapp 3 Jahren das Forum hier nur ohne Anmeldung.



Wenn die Mails random verteilt werden bekommen dann auch Leute, die sich mit nem 300MhZ NostalgikPC angemeldet haben einen Betaaccount?
Das wäre doch reine Verschwendung...


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Kennt eigentlich schon wer die System-Anforderungen?


----------



## Nerolon (1. Juli 2010)

ich finde das total bescheuert das man in der alten welt fliegen kann jetzt bringt mir mein hack ja nicht mehr SOVIEL  naja ich bin immer noch schneller als ihr looser xD... 




wisst ihr wie geil das ist auf ein mount zwar nur 100% durch die alte welt zufliegen in der luft ...? achja für die leute den das intressiert ja GM insel gibt es nutzen die gms aber nicht mehr :-/


----------



## Sordura (1. Juli 2010)

Nerolon schrieb:


> ich finde das total bescheuert das man in der alten welt fliegen kann jetzt bringt mir mein hack ja nicht mehr SOVIEL naja ich bin immer noch schneller als ihr looser xD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weißt du eigentlich wie es niemanden intressiert? xD Kiddy... fail


----------



## Delröy1 (1. Juli 2010)

wer noch immer nich weiß wie es aussihet.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Immer noch Fake ;D


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Immer noch Fake ;D




Nix fake das die acc.verwaltung von einem mmochampion typ^^


----------



## Delröy1 (1. Juli 2010)

fail.
wow-szene.


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Doch. Fake. Schau mal genauer hin bei Cata bild sind die Ecken rund und bei WotLK sind sie Eckig. Außerdem weiß ich noch wie der Typ(oder jemand anders)es vor ein paar Wochen/Monaten es mit dem selben Bild schonmal versucht hat..


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Ach is doch scheiß egal ich hab einfach mal gelesen dass das Bild echt sein soll xD


----------



## Nanuuck (1. Juli 2010)

Eig sollte das Cata Bild so wie mein Starcraft bild mit Beta ausschauen aber wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (1. Juli 2010)

Das Bild ist ja auch echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Wat wird das aufeinmal so ruhig^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

kann dat nicht schneller installieren


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Ich lade gerde den blöden patch runter und das mit nur 200kb/s -.- .Der Patch ist 300 mb groß -.-


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Patch? Was fürn Patch?^^


----------



## tomo1 (1. Juli 2010)

wahrscheinlich 3.3.5 cata wird vermutlich größer als 300mb sein^^


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

4.0.0.11927 zu 4.0.0.12025 hab die Beta irgentwoher und lade die Patches gerde runter ;D hoffe das es dann auch funktioniert ;>


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> 4.0.0.11927 zu 4.0.0.12025 hab die Beta irgentwoher und lade die Patches gerde runter ;D hoffe das es dann auch funktioniert ;>




"irgendwoher"

P-server oder wie? sandbox?


----------



## tomo1 (1. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> 4.0.0.11927 zu 4.0.0.12025 hab die Beta irgentwoher und lade die Patches gerde runter ;D hoffe das es dann auch funktioniert ;>



irgendwoher ist auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Weiß ich selbst nicht mehr war aufeinmal da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

gelöscht^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

Patch Lade *lalalalala*







http://twitpic.com/21k030

Für alle dies nicht glauben Das ist der Client Instaler


----------



## Bobby Ross (1. Juli 2010)

wurden denn schon die ersten betakeys an EU spieler geschickt, bzw an nen spieler der hier grade mitließt ? 

würde nämlich gerne mal wissen, ob man ne email bekommt, wenn der key auf den bnet account hinzugefügt wird, oder ob es einfach so passiert ... wüsste ich gerne, weil ich grade nicht die möglichkeit habe, mich auf meinen bnet account einzuloggen


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> wurden denn schon die ersten betakeys an EU spieler geschickt, bzw an nen spieler der hier grade mitließt ?
> 
> würde nämlich gerne mal wissen, ob man ne email bekommt, wenn der key auf den bnet account hinzugefügt wird, oder ob es einfach so passiert ... wüsste ich gerne, weil ich grade nicht die möglichkeit habe, mich auf meinen bnet account einzuloggen




Man kriegt bestimmt ne E-mail, da bin ich mir zu 99% sicher^^

Also ganz einfach immer mal postfach checken^^


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

2 Mins noch! Ich glaube aber kommt dann noch ein neuer Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naero (1. Juli 2010)

Ihr werdet keine Email bekommen, oder nur in den seltensten Fällen. Eigentlich bekommt man einfach eine Cataclysm Spiele Verpackung im Hauptmenü von Battle.net.
Da steht dann PTR drauf.
https://us.battle.net/account/_images/dashboard/wow/boxes/box-cat.png
ich hoffe ihr könnt das Bild öffnen. Der Text unter der Box ist WoW1(PTR) wobei WoW1 natürlich ersetzt wird ... je nach euren Acc namen.

Grüße


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Wie lange es dauert das zu installieren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (1. Juli 2010)

naero schrieb:


> Ihr werdet keine Email bekommen, oder nur in den seltensten Fällen. Eigentlich bekommt man einfach eine Cataclysm Spiele Verpackung im Hauptmenü von Battle.net.
> Da steht dann PTR drauf.
> https://us.battle.ne...xes/box-cat.png
> ich hoffe ihr könnt das Bild öffnen. Der Text unter der Box ist WoW1(PTR) wobei WoW1 natürlich ersetzt wird ... je nach euren Acc namen.
> ...



Falsch. Es erscheint die Verpackung auf der Hauptseite eures Battlnet Profils. Außerdem erhaltet ihr garantiert eine E-Mail, in der ihr über diese Freischaltung von eben dieser Verpackung informiert werdet. Da bin ich mir sogar sehr sicher. Aber immer schön auf Fakeemails aufpassen.


----------



## buttonbash (1. Juli 2010)

naero schrieb:


> Ihr werdet keine Email bekommen



doch werdet ihr :>


----------



## Toxxical (1. Juli 2010)

naero schrieb:


> Ihr werdet keine Email bekommen, oder nur in den seltensten Fällen. Eigentlich bekommt man einfach eine Cataclysm Spiele Verpackung im Hauptmenü von Battle.net.
> Da steht dann PTR drauf.
> https://us.battle.ne...xes/box-cat.png
> ich hoffe ihr könnt das Bild öffnen. Der Text unter der Box ist WoW1(PTR) wobei WoW1 natürlich ersetzt wird ... je nach euren Acc namen.
> ...




Du meinst doch wohl nicht das da jemand draufklickt oder?


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Der Link ist clear. Kommt nur so ein Verpackungs bild.


----------



## naero (1. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Falsch. Es erscheint die Verpackung auf der Hauptseite eures Battlnet Profils. Außerdem erhaltet ihr garantiert eine E-Mail, in der ihr über diese Freischaltung von eben dieser Verpackung informiert werdet. Da bin ich mir sogar sehr sicher. Aber immer schön auf Fakeemails aufpassen.



Naja ich bin seit der Alpha dabei, es war keine Mail und auf Nachfrage bei nem befreundeten GM wurde mir auch gesagt, dass eine Mail nicht sicher ist. 
Und das mit der Verpackung hab ich ja gesagt...


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Du meinst doch wohl nicht das da jemand draufklickt oder?



Wie oft am Tag wirst du ausgepeitscht?


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn ihr von nem F&F Alpha spieler hört,dass ihr keine Email kriegen MÜSST,dann wirds auch so sein.. Nur weil bei SC2 ne Email kam,musses bei Cata nicht auch so sein ^^.Aber sicher wissen tut er es auch nicht,nur weil bei ihm nix kam.Wartet einfach ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Shaila (1. Juli 2010)

naero schrieb:


> Naja ich bin seit der Alpha dabei, es war keine Mail und auf Nachfrage bei nem befreundeten GM wurde mir auch gesagt, dass eine Mail nicht sicher ist.
> Und das mit der Verpackung hab ich ja gesagt...



Ein Zitat von Wrocas aus dem offiziellen Forum:

_"Bitte bedenkt, dass ihr über das Anmeldesystem im Battle.net keinen Beta-Key bekommt.* Stattdessen wird euer Account automatisch für die Beta freigeschaltet und ihr werdet per Email darüber informiert.* Logt euch dann einfach unter http://eu.battle.net/ in euren Account ein und checkt den Bereich „Meine Spiele verwalten“. Dort sollte der Beta-Client für euch zum Download zur Verfügung stehen. Seid bitte sehr vorsichtig bei Emails mit angeblichen Betaeinladungen. Betrügerische Emails benutzen oft anklickbare Links, um an eure Accountinformationen zu gelangen. Der sicherste Weg ist, auf http://eu.battle.net/ zu gehen und dort euren Beta-Einladungsstatus zu überprüfen. Für weitere Tipps, wie ihr euch vor Phishing-Angriffen schützen könnt, schaut auf unsere Seite zur Battle.net Accountsicherheit: 
http://eu.battle.net/security/ "_


----------



## Toxxical (1. Juli 2010)

Wann kommt die nächste welle Einladungen?


----------



## Shaila (1. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Wann kommt die nächste welle Einladungen?



Das weiss nur Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naero (1. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ein Zitat von Wrocas aus dem offiziellen Forum:
> 
> _"Bitte bedenkt, dass ihr über das Anmeldesystem im Battle.net keinen Beta-Key bekommt.* Stattdessen wird euer Account automatisch für die Beta freigeschaltet und ihr werdet per Email darüber informiert.* Logt euch dann einfach unter http://eu.battle.net/ in euren Account ein und checkt den Bereich „Meine Spiele verwalten". Dort sollte der Beta-Client für euch zum Download zur Verfügung stehen. Seid bitte sehr vorsichtig bei Emails mit angeblichen Betaeinladungen. Betrügerische Emails benutzen oft anklickbare Links, um an eure Accountinformationen zu gelangen. Der sicherste Weg ist, auf http://eu.battle.net/ zu gehen und dort euren Beta-Einladungsstatus zu überprüfen. Für weitere Tipps, wie ihr euch vor Phishing-Angriffen schützen könnt, schaut auf unsere Seite zur Battle.net Accountsicherheit:
> http://eu.battle.net/security/ "_



DAs ist so alles korrekt, nur dass sich das mit der Email eben so verhält, dass sie nicht kommen MUSS. Sie kann aber muss nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja ich hab damals den Spam Ordner gecheckt usw. Wie gesagt. 
So und jetzt viel SPaß und viel Glück euch allen!


----------



## buttonbash (1. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Wenn ihr von nem F&F Alpha spieler hört,dass ihr keine Email kriegen MÜSST,dann wirds auch so sein.. Nur weil bei SC2 ne Email kam,musses bei Cata nicht auch so sein ^^.Aber sicher wissen tut er es auch nicht,nur weil bei ihm nix kam.Wartet einfach ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und du weisst halt sicher das er alpha spieler war

kk


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht kommt heue Abend die erste EU Welle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Wann kommt die nächste welle Einladungen?





Es scheint so als Sei die erste welle noch nicht verschickt


----------



## Shaila (1. Juli 2010)

naero schrieb:


> DAs ist so alles korrekt, nur dass sich das mit der Email eben so verhält, dass sie nicht kommen MUSS. Sie kann aber muss nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diese Mail kommt definitiv, sie landet im schlimmsten Fall im Spamm Fach und das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Da bin ich mir zu 99% sicher.


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

@Buttonbash: Hab ich das gesagt?Nein,also fduhmof ^^.. Es ist so,dass wirs nicht genau wissen..Gibt ja auch Leute die keinen Zugang mehr zu ihrer Email haben und trotzdem Cataclysm spielen können,weil die Email ja nur ne Bestätigung ist.


----------



## buttonbash (1. Juli 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch Leute die keinen Zugang mehr zu ihrer Email haben und trotzdem Cataclysm spielen können,weil die Email ja nur ne Bestätigung ist.



ich hab nie gesagt das man nicht spielen kann wenn man die mail nicht liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn definitiv heute noch Einladungen kommen sollen, dann sollte es höchstens nur noch eine Stunde dauern, dann haben wir 24 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Wenn definitiv heute noch Einladungen kommen sollen, dann sollte es höchstens nur noch eine Stunde dauern, dann haben wir 24 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ich meine sie kommen Morgen So Um ca 2 Uhr? :/


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Juli 2010)

Da die Amerikaner die wohl an Europa weiterschicken,denke ich dass es nach 24 Uhr soweit sein wird..Denkt an die Zeitverschiebung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Es sei denn wow-europe darf auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2010)

Frühstens in 2 Stunden wenn das über USA läuft oder eben morgens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Frühstens in 2 Stunden wenn das über USA läuft oder eben morgens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie gesagt Ca 2 - 4 Uhr Morgen Früh war auch so bei WOTLK


----------



## Toxxical (1. Juli 2010)

Ich werde hier sein und warten!


----------



## Chriz7 (1. Juli 2010)

Spätestens in 24 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Ca 2 - 4 Uhr Morgen Früh war auch so bei WOTLK



Nun ja, kommt drauf an ob das Automatisch eingeleitet wird oder manuell. Ich glaube kaum das um 4 Uhr hier jemand arbeitet und in der USA ist dann schon 9 Uhr :<


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2010)

Ich lass mich morgen mal überraschen^^


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Und habt ihr eine Freischaltung?


----------



## Balaur (2. Juli 2010)

meinst blizz timed das genau auf 0uhr?^^


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Und habt ihr eine Freischaltung?




Bei mir is nix neues


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Auf keinem der 8 Accounts was :<


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Okay gut die Welle ist wahrscheinlich noch nicht losgeschickt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

wtf 8 Accounts?


----------



## Aerasan (2. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> wtf 8 Accounts?



offtopic: wo kommst du eig her,weil du Blackriver in deiner signatur hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> wtf 8 Accounts?



Jo, die meisten Inaktiv... aber naja... Falls du das für viel hälst, der Cousin von Freund hat 14 Accounts, der verschenkt die regelmäßig wenn er keine Lust mehr hat...


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> offtopic: wo kommst du eig her,weil du Blackriver in deiner signatur hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich frag lieber erstmal wieso?^^


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> wtf 8 Accounts?



Und natürlich nicht für jeden Key einen eigenen Account...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerasan (2. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich frag lieber erstmal wieso?^^



weil blackriver nur 20km oder so von mir weg is,deswegen kanns ja sein,dass du aus der gleichn gegend bist


----------



## Ziandos (2. Juli 2010)

Hab was ganz tolles zu der Beta endeckt : Eine Betashow von Vanion ,der unterstuetzt wird von wow-szene.de hier der link.<BR itxtvisited="1">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJc24qpVcNI


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> weil blackriver nur 20km oder so von mir weg is,deswegen kanns ja sein,dass du aus der gleichn gegend bist




das Logo meint ein ganz anders Blackriver. http://www.blackriver-ramps.com/
Fingerboard Worldchampionship 2010, ich war dabei!!! xD


----------



## Aerasan (2. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> das Logo meint ein ganz anders Blackriver. http://www.blackriver-ramps.com/
> Fingerboard Worldchampionship 2010, ich war dabei!!! xD



jaa genau das blackriver in schwarzenbach mein ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! ich komm aus Hof.... kommst du aus der gegend?


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> jaa genau das blackriver in schwarzenbach mein ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Neee ich komm aus Schleswig Holstein, 6 stunden + pausen hinfahrt nach schwarzenbach^^


----------



## Aerasan (2. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Neee ich komm aus Schleswig Holstein, 6 stunden + pausen hinfahrt nach schwarzenbach^^



ui ui na da... vll sieht man sich ja mal dort xD !bin ma off, ich hoffe wir werden alle nen beta key bekommen


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

War es eigentlich auf den Beta-Servern wirklich immer so laggy?


----------



## Lich Dragon (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> War es eigentlich auf den Beta-Servern wirklich immer so laggy?



Es gab nur ein 1 EU server. Und mit jeder welle kamen halt mehr spieler. Kannst dir ja vorstellen was das heißt :<


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> War es eigentlich auf den Beta-Servern wirklich immer so laggy?




bist du drauf?


----------



## Chriz7 (2. Juli 2010)

Wie viele Keys wurden zu WotLK verschickt?

Nein bin nicht drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> Wie viele Keys wurden zu WotLK verschickt?
> 
> Nein bin nicht drauf
> 
> ...




ka das weiß nur blizz^^
schade


----------



## Traklar (2. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ka das weiß nur blizz^^
> schade



Zu viele und da gab es 4 Server für EU.... und auf keinem bist du ohne Warteschlange >2000 gekommen.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2010)

Meine Hände schwitzen^^


----------

